# Gaming laptop dilemma?



## zmk (Sep 12, 2013)

.


----------



## Saransh verma (Sep 12, 2013)

HP Pavilion G6-2236TX Is better in terms Of Real-Life Performance


----------



## zmk (Sep 12, 2013)

Saransh verma said:


> HP Pavilion G6-2236TX Is better in terms Of Real-Life Performance



Thanks for the reply.
But what are benchmarks of the laptop?Basically which games would i be able to play,at which setting and at what fps.
Any rouugh idea?


----------



## anaklusmos (Sep 12, 2013)

I dont know why would anyone even suggest you that HP model..... its for 57k (nearly 13k more than the market price of Z500) and only slightly greater performance than z500(because of the i7). But if u want to play current games in mid-high settings at native reso, just forget about 7670m. Minimum u should go for is the 730m .

Edit: thought u were talking about the cheaper z500. IMO you should go for Lenovo Ideapad Z500 (59-380480) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com instead of the 50k one...... the 2GB in 740m has absolutely NIL performance boost over the 1 GB one.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Sep 12, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> I dont know why would anyone even suggest you that HP model..... its for 57k (nearly 13k more than the market price of Z500) and only slightly greater performance than z500(because of the i7). But if u want to play current games in mid-high settings at native reso, just forget about 7670m. Minimum u should go for is the 730m .
> 
> Edit: thought u were talking about the cheaper z500. IMO you should go for Lenovo Ideapad Z500 (59-380480) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com instead of the 50k one...... the 2GB in 740m has absolutely NIL performance boost over the 1 GB one.



+1
gt 740m is 64bit. it wont even use 1gb, let alone 2!


----------



## zmk (Sep 12, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> I dont know why would anyone even suggest you that HP model..... its for 57k (nearly 13k more than the market price of Z500) and only slightly greater performance than z500(because of the i7). But if u want to play current games in mid-high settings at native reso, just forget about 7670m. Minimum u should go for is the 730m .
> 
> Edit: thought u were talking about the cheaper z500. IMO you should go for Lenovo Ideapad Z500 (59-380480) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com instead of the 50k one...... the 2GB in 740m has absolutely NIL performance boost over the 1 GB one.





What about Y500?
I know it will be definitely better..but is it worth spending 68k (flipkart)?

please advice a gaming laptop in 50-60k...


----------



## anaklusmos (Sep 13, 2013)

Samsung S04IN / S05IN are good options in that price range. AFAIK no other laptop can compete with them under 60k .


----------



## rohitshubham (Sep 13, 2013)

Saransh verma said:


> HP Pavilion G6-2236TX Is better in terms Of Real-Life Performance


Gaming performance of these two laptops are not comparable at all... 740m is a class apart from 7670m .... so, if your prime concern is gaming then z500 is much better option at cheaper price , but CPU intensive softwares will work better in hp one.Samsung offers better laptop at this budget(55-60k i assume)


----------



## anaklusmos (Sep 14, 2013)

zmk said:


> What about Y500?
> I know it will be definitely better..but is it worth spending 68k (flipkart)?
> 
> please advice a gaming laptop in 50-60k...



Dont get the Y500, go for the the newer Y510p. The real question is, since you are fine with playing at medium settings, do you really want to spend all that money, when you could save almost 25k and get to play all current games at 720p medium settings.
You could use that 25k to buy an SSD or something. You have to decide how much graphics are important to you.
But yeah, Y510p is definitely worth the price its asks for.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 14, 2013)

Just do one thing go out in your local market and check out samsung so5in it was selling for about 59k. I am suggesting you this coz you have not mentioned any budget and now you considering to buy y510p which will actually blast away your budget.  Go for so5in it is i7,650m with 900p screen much better than what you will get in all of them except y510p.  And along that the screen is anti glare as well. It will be a good buy.


----------



## zmk (Sep 15, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> Samsung S04IN / S05IN are good options in that price range. AFAIK no other laptop can compete with them under 60k .





rohitshubham said:


> Gaming performance of these two laptops are not comparable at all... 740m is a class apart from 7670m .... so, if your prime concern is gaming then z500 is much better option at cheaper price , but CPU intensive softwares will work better in hp one.Samsung offers better laptop at this budget(55-60k i assume)





What about overheating issues and bad after-sale services of Samsung.Are they true?


----------



## zmk (Sep 15, 2013)

I had zeroed in z500 but now i doubt it.Would it run far cry 3 or saints row 4 on atleast med settings?


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 16, 2013)

Easily, maybe even at high


----------



## anaklusmos (Sep 16, 2013)

zmk said:


> I had zeroed in z500 but now i doubt it.Would it run far cry 3 or saints row 4 on atleast med settings?



medium i am pretty confident it will.
should even run medium-high well enough


----------



## zmk (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks everyone.Bought z500.Love it.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 28, 2014)

That took long for you to decide which one to buy. But congratulations on your purchase


----------



## zmk (Mar 28, 2014)

$hadow said:


> That took long for you to decide which one to buy. But congratulations on your purchase



Haha...No,I bought it in october.I was away from digit forum for a while but now i am back.
Thanks though.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 28, 2014)

zmk said:


> Haha...No,I bought it in october.I was away from digit forum for a while but now i am back.
> Thanks though.


Ah I got it.


----------

